# Word wakker



## Alxmrphi

I'm watching a film with Dutch subtitles, and there is an inaudible part when the woman thinks she is losing her baby, she is screaming, quite an intense scene of the film.

My eyes were drawn to the last line of the subtitles "Word wakker" - it just wasn't what I expected to see, so I looked in a Dutch dictionary and found out 'wakker' means 'awake', but I couldn't find anything for 'word'.

Here is the subtitle as it appears on the screen.
_
Oh mijn God. Dit gebeurt niet echt. Word wakker._

Does that make sense, what does 'word wakker' mean here?
Thanks!


----------



## Suehil

It should have been 'wordt wakker', which means 'wake up' 

(The verb is 'worden', 'to become', so, literally translated, it is 'become awake')


----------



## Grytolle

Suehil said:


> It should have been 'wordt wakker'


Because the baby is schizofrenic?


----------



## Alxmrphi

Thanks Suehil! It makes sense now!
...
Well, it did until I read Grytolle's post.


----------



## Suehil

Grytolle said:


> Because the baby is schizofrenic?


 
  No, because it is imperative.  There is no such thing as first person imperative.


----------



## Grytolle

Sorry  

The normal imperative form in Standard Dutch is "word". In the same variety "wordt" is an archaic plural imperative.


----------



## Alxmrphi

So both *word / wordt wakker* are correct?


----------



## Grytolle

Suehil said:


> No, because it is imperative.  There is no such thing as first person imperative.


Of course there is, but not in Dutch (you say "laat ik.." or "laat me...", laten wij/laat ons).


----------



## Grytolle

Alxmrphi said:


> So both *word / wordt wakker* are correct?


"wordt wakker" is normally considered an error


----------



## Alxmrphi

So the original one in the subtitles is more correct? Ok.
Thanks.

Ahh now I get why you said the schizo thing


----------



## Grytolle

Alxmrphi said:


> So the original one in the subtitles is more correct? Ok.
> Thanks.
> 
> Ahh now I get why you said the schizo thing


Oh, and a less literal translation would be "wake up!"


----------

